# Cleaned out the DC today



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cleaned out my dust Collector bin today. The strobe light went off while I was drum sanding some boards I just resawed. So I stopped and emptied the 32 gal can that collects the dust. It has been about a month since I dumped it. Then put a new garbage bag in the can and back blew the filters, only got maybe a 1/2 pint of fine dust out of them. Put everything back together and continued with the sanding. Took about 20 minutes.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The pictures didn't load,try again,Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's some beautiful wood you have there Herb...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> that's some beautiful wood you have there Herb...


Plus 1


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is always a fun job. mine has the plastic bag hanging down. Getting the new plastic bag back on is a pain. I now use 5 rare earth magnets to hold the bag in place while I get the band installed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Herb Stoops...
Did I mention I'm on my way over to pick it up???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is always a fun job. mine has the plastic bag hanging down. Getting the new plastic bag back on is a pain. I now use 5 rare earth magnets to hold the bag in place while I get the band installed.


It used to be a dread to clean before I put the garbage bags into the can. Now just twist the top tight and tie wrap to hold then lift them out and into the garbage can for pick-up.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> @Herb Stoops...
> Did I mention I'm on my way over to pick it up???


You mean the sawdust? Ok, it is in the garbage can along side the garage. I am on the way out to lock up the shop for tonight, and then take a nap, just ate dinner. Please don't disturb me.
Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

(_Whispering_)Consider yourself undisturbed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Snap!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great idea on the magnets. My chip collector is a fiber drum. So magnets won'd work. Was thinking of a wire frame I can lift out, otherwise the plastic liner collapses in use. A 4x4 fencing wire grid should work.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Great idea on the magnets. My chip collector is a fiber drum. So magnets won'd work. Was thinking of a wire frame I can lift out, otherwise the plastic liner collapses in use. A 4x4 fencing wire grid should work.


I put the black plastic bag in the can then I have 2 pieces of old p-lam I bend to fit the garbage can inside to hold the bag from being sucked up into the cyclone. When I go to change bags,I just pull the p-lam pieces out and tie up the bag.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Herb how does the scribe indicate lite work? I am in the process of setting up a new dust system and the indicator
would sure be helpful.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> I put the black plastic bag in the can then I have 2 pieces of old p-lam I bend to fit the garbage can inside to hold the bag from being sucked up into the cyclone. When I go to change bags,I just pull the p-lam pieces out and tie up the bag.
> Herb


I also saw where someone used a plywood ring at the top of the bag, with holes drilled to accept several 1/2" dowels that go down into the bag to keep it expanded, and bottom out at the bottom of the can. Then when he needed to empty it, he raised the ring/dowel assembly up and out. Then reinstalled it into the new bag. I haven't tried it though, so I don't know if it's practical or not.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is always a fun job. mine has the plastic bag hanging down. Getting the new plastic bag back on is a pain. I now use 5 rare earth magnets to hold the bag in place while I get the band installed.


Another way is to Hot Glue spring type clothes pins to hold the bag while installing the retaining ring/clamp.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good suggestions all, come to think of it, I have a flat plastic thing that fits in and holds trash bage open for yard work. I'm going to try that. Getting rid of sawdust is such a pain. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My DC vents to the outside. No bags, no problems.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

To hold the bag while I re-install it onto the DC,I just bring the top edge of the bag over the top and tape it to the outside of the can in 3 places with packing tape to hold it while I raise it up to the groove it seats in below the cyclone.

Some guys just tie a brick on a twine and throw it in to keep the bag in place til it gets enough sawdust in it to hold it from getting sucked up, and when they empty it they just pull out the brick before they tie it up.


@Knot working,Larry,
My cousin ,who is an electrical engineer retired, used garage door sensors and a circuit board he got off the internet. I cut a little window through the duct just below the cyclone outlet to the dust bin for the light beam to shine through and covered with clear plastic from a shrinkwrap packageing . Then installed a blue strobe light from HF inside the shop. When the view is blocked the light is set off. It only takes one time of sucking sawdust into the filters to make a person install some kind of indicator to remind them the bin is full and time to empty.

Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> that's some beautiful wood you have there Herb...


Second that!


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Herb-
How do you get the garbage bag to stay down inside the can, and not get sucked up by the blower? What kind of system do you have? I just finished mine consisting of a HF blower, Super Dust Deputy cyclone, 30 gallon plastic can, and a 5" exhaust out the back door of the shop into the back yard. I felt OK with no after-filter as previous work with the system showed vary little dust coming thru the cyclone. This past week-end we held a club work session at my shop, and covered the back yard in wood chips from ripping at my table saw. Something is not operating properly and I can't figure it out. All of my piping is metal, 5" main line( about 25ft long), 4" drops, each with a blast gate. All gates were closed except the one at the saw,so I should have had plenty of air flow, but the bin in the bottom of the saw was full od about 8" of saw dust, there was very little (maybe 3 gallons) in the 30 gallon collector can, and we were blowing dust all over the back yard. Gotta figure this one out--any ideas??
Thanks
Jim


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cabbie41 said:


> Herb-
> How do you get the garbage bag to stay down inside the can, and not get sucked up by the blower? What kind of system do you have? I just finished mine consisting of a HF blower, Super Dust Deputy cyclone, 30 gallon plastic can, and a 5" exhaust out the back door of the shop into the back yard. I felt OK with no after-filter as previous work with the system showed vary little dust coming thru the cyclone. This past week-end we held a club work session at my shop, and covered the back yard in wood chips from ripping at my table saw. Something is not operating properly and I can't figure it out. All of my piping is metal, 5" main line( about 25ft long), 4" drops, each with a blast gate. All gates were closed except the one at the saw,so I should have had plenty of air flow, but the bin in the bottom of the saw was full od about 8" of saw dust, there was very little (maybe 3 gallons) in the 30 gallon collector can, and we were blowing dust all over the back yard. Gotta figure this one out--any ideas??
> Thanks
> Jim


Jim pictures might help pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Cabbie41
Could it be you have the DD hooked up backwards? You should have the suction duct out the top, and the chips going in the side.

Check above on this thread and you will see the discussion of the bag question you asked. 

I have a Granger Fan,with a 3hp. Dayton motor, a 20 y.o.old Oneida Cyclone, and 2 Wynn filters. All the main duct is 6"PVC reduced at the machines to 6",4",2 1/2". on the 4" and 2 1/2" reduction an additional 4" gate is opened to keep the airflow up in the main duct to eliminate any settling out of particles before they reach the cyclone.

The cyclone is mounted directly over the cyclone pulling air out the top of the cyclone, thus nothing but air and fine dust particles go through the fan headed for the filters.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> @Cabbie41
> Could it be you have the DD hooked up backwards? You should have the suction duct out the top, and the chips going in the side.
> 
> Check above on this thread and you will see the discussion of the bag question you asked.
> ...



Correction
I meant to say the FAN is mounted directly above the cyclone.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Began assembling my new shop vac dust system last weekend & discovered I require some more parts,so couldn't do a lot.Have gained some very useful tips by reading these posts thanks a lot. James


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> Began assembling my new shop vac dust system last weekend & discovered I require some more parts,so couldn't do a lot.Have gained some very useful tips by reading these posts thanks a lot. James


I found that in dust collection there is no standard sizes. I ended up with a whole box of parts and pieces, and ended up fabricating some of my own. I found that the snap lock sheet metal (Stove Pipes), before they are locked can be squeezed down to size and pop riveted,then the joint taped lengthwise with that silver duct tape. Also those neoprene cast iron pipe flex fittings with the big hose clamps on the ends work good too for making connections. When I connect my flex duct to the blast gates I use those 1/2" long self drilling pan head sheet metal screws to hold it from working off.

Herb


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Magnets sound like a good idea and I will give it a try. I have been using the plastic coated clips you buy for closing potato chip (and other food items) bags.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Knot working said:


> Herb how does the scribe indicate lite work? I am in the process of setting up a new dust system and the indicator
> would sure be helpful.


You might be interested in this post about a simpler strobe light set up than I used.

https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/135253-strobe-light-sensors-dc-bin.html

Herb


----------

